# Latest from the bench



## flintlocker (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello all, I haven't posted in a while due to I needed a break from making knives, It was turning into more if a job than a hobby. lol
Well I am back at it and here are the results.
This one has a 4 3/4" blade of 0-1 steel 
A 4" cocobolo grip with Nickel/Silver guard, bolster, Spacer and decorative end cap
As always, comments and critiques welcome
Thanks for looking
James


----------



## dawgwatch (Jun 23, 2017)

very nice!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2017)

That is a really beautiful knife! I really like the silver spacers. Almost too pretty to want to use


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 23, 2017)

Very nice work!!


----------



## flintlocker (Jun 23, 2017)

Thank you all


----------



## oakbend (Jun 23, 2017)

My only critique is the pics don't do it justice


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jun 24, 2017)

Great looking blade.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 24, 2017)

Great!

O-1 is an excellent choice.

O-6 has more graphite but usually only available 
in rounds..

If you find some O-6 flats, get them!

That is a very nice knife!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 25, 2017)

That's a beauty!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 25, 2017)

Fantastic handle work right there!!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 25, 2017)

I don't know nothing about knives but that's pretty


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 26, 2017)

James very nice work


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 28, 2017)

Thats sweet


----------



## Ben Athens (Jul 4, 2017)

WOW ! Excellent  work.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 4, 2017)

Love it!


----------

